# Java:   MySQL  Time Werte mit Werte vergleichen



## Genius2 (9. Juni 2009)

*Java:   MySQL  Time Werte  vergleichen*

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Programm das ich schreiben möchte, unszwar will ich ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich Daten in eine MySQL Datenbank schreiben kann.
Das Eintragen funktioniert auch schon ohne Probleme.

Die Tabelle hat folgende Struktur:
http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090609/bb4k5fwi.jpg


Genug der vielen Worte, zu meinem Problem:

Die Leute tragen sich in diese Datenbank ein um "Zeit" auf einem Rechner zu "buchen" (z.B.  ich möchte von 15:00 bis 15:11 Uhr den Rechner verwenden)

Mein Problem besteht nun darin doppelte Eintragungen zu verhindern.

Was ich damit meine:

Wenn jemand für sich den Rechner von 15:00 Uhr bis 15:11 Uhr reserviert hat und ein anderer nun Versucht z.B. für seinen Eintrag 15:05 bis 15:20 Uhr zu wählen, soll dieser eine Fehlermeldung erhalten weil seine gewünschte Zeit in einen bereits reservierten Bereich fällt.

Was ich bereits Probiert hab ist alle Werte die an dem Tag sind für den Reserviert werden soll aus der DB zu holen und  die Werte welche von der DB kommen und String sind, in Time umzuwandeln und diese dann in einer If Anweisung zu vergleichen, dies funktionierte aber nicht da Time <= Time nicht defniert ist.

Hier ist mein Code (vielleicht nicht der beste Programmierstil aber naja) :


```
package TableBrowserTest;

/*****************************************************************
 * Ersteller: Michael
 * Version: 1.1
 * Datum: 28.4.2009 
 *****************************************************************/

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Time;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.border.BevelBorder;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

public class TableBrowser extends JFrame {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new TableBrowser();
	}

	/* Deklaration der Variablen Objekte und Felder */

	final DefaultTableModel data = new DefaultTableModel();

	final JTextField t_user = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_pw = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_db = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_table = new JTextField(20);

	final JTextField t_vname = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_nname = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_try = new JTextField(30);
	final JTextField t_begin = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_end = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_date = new JTextField(20);

	JButton b_connect = new JButton("Show");
	JButton b_insert = new JButton("Insert");

	JLabel l_user = new JLabel("User");
	JLabel l_pw = new JLabel("Password");
	JLabel l_db = new JLabel("Database");
	JLabel l_table = new JLabel("Table");

	JLabel l_empty = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty2 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty3 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty4 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty5 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty6 = new JLabel(" ");

	JLabel l_vname = new JLabel("Vorname");
	JLabel l_nname = new JLabel("Nachname");
	JLabel l_try = new JLabel("Versuch");
	JLabel l_begin = new JLabel("Beginn");
	JLabel l_end = new JLabel("Ende");
	JLabel l_date = new JLabel("Datum");

	/* Methode zum überprüfen der Datensätze auf Redundanz */
	public void checkData() {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			java.sql.Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + t_db.getText(), t_user
							.getText(), t_pw.getText());

			/* SQL-Query ausführen und ResultSet zurückholen */
			java.sql.Statement st = con.createStatement();
			String sql = "SELECT Beginn, Ende, Datum FROM " + t_table.getText()
					+ " WHERE Datum = " + t_date.getText();
			ResultSet rsSet = st.executeQuery(sql);

			/*
			 * Hier soll der Code hin, mit dem verglichen wird ob ein Datensatz
			 * zulässig ist
			 */

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("DB-Driver not found!");
			System.exit(1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("SQL-Error:" + e.getMessage());
			System.exit(1);
		}
	}

	/* Methode zum übertragen der Daten aus der SQL Datenbank in die JTable */
	public void updateData() {
		/* Verbindung zur DB herstellen, Statement initialisieren */

		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			java.sql.Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + t_db.getText(), t_user
							.getText(), t_pw.getText());

			/* SQL-Query ausführen und ResultSet zurückholen */
			java.sql.Statement st = con.createStatement();
			String sql = "SELECT Versuch, Beginn, Ende, Datum FROM "
					+ t_table.getText();
			ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery(sql);

			ResultSetMetaData rsmd = null;
			int clmCnt = -1;

			rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
			clmCnt = rsmd.getColumnCount();

			if (rsmd == null || clmCnt == -1) {
				throw new RuntimeException("rsmd is null");
			}

			try {
				rs.last();
				int rowCnt = rs.getRow();
				rs.beforeFirst();

				Object[][] odata = new Object[rowCnt][clmCnt];
				Object[] clmHeaders = new Object[clmCnt];

				for (int i = 1; i <= clmCnt; i++) {
					clmHeaders[i - 1] = rsmd.getColumnName(i);
				}

				int row = 0;
				while (rs.next()) {
					for (int j = 1; j <= clmCnt; j++) {

						odata[row][j - 1] = rs.getString(j);
					}
					row++;
				}
				data.setDataVector(odata, clmHeaders);

			} catch (SQLException e1) {
				e1.printStackTrace();
			}

			data.fireTableStructureChanged();
			data.fireTableDataChanged();

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("DB-Driver not found!");
			System.exit(1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("SQL-Error:" + e.getMessage());
			System.exit(1);
		}
	}

	/* Methode zum hinzufügen eines Datensatzes in die SQL-Datenbank */
	public void insertData() {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			java.sql.Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + t_db.getText(), t_user
							.getText(), t_pw.getText());

			/* SQL-Query ausführen und ResultSet zurückholen */
			java.sql.Statement st = con.createStatement();
			String sql = "INSERT INTO "
					+ t_table.getText()
					+ " (`Vorname`, `Nachname`, `Versuch`, `Beginn`, `Ende`, `Datum`) "
					+ "VALUES (" + "'" + t_vname.getText() + "', '"
					+ t_nname.getText() + "', '" + t_try.getText() + "', '"
					+ t_begin.getText() + "', '" + t_end.getText() + "', '"
					+ t_date.getText() + "'" + ")";

			st.executeUpdate(sql);
			updateData();

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("DB-Driver not found!");
			System.exit(1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("SQL-Error: " + e.getMessage());
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "SQL Fehler", "Fehler",
					JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
		}
	}

	public TableBrowser() {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Tabelle");

		frame.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
			@Override
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});

		JTable tableView = new JTable(data);

		JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane(tableView);
		scrollpane.setBorder(new BevelBorder(BevelBorder.LOWERED));
		scrollpane.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(500, 250));

		/* ********************************************************* */
		/* TableBrowserConnect */
		JPanel conpane = new JPanel(new GridLayout(4, 6));

		conpane.add(l_user);
		conpane.add(l_pw);
		conpane.add(l_db);
		conpane.add(l_table);
		conpane.add(l_empty);
		conpane.add(l_empty2);
		conpane.add(l_empty3);

		conpane.add(t_user);
		conpane.add(t_pw);
		conpane.add(t_db);
		conpane.add(t_table);
		conpane.add(b_connect);
		conpane.add(l_empty4);
		conpane.add(l_empty5);

		conpane.add(l_vname);
		conpane.add(l_nname);
		conpane.add(l_try);
		conpane.add(l_begin);
		conpane.add(l_end);
		conpane.add(l_date);
		conpane.add(l_empty6);

		conpane.add(t_vname);
		conpane.add(t_nname);
		conpane.add(t_try);
		conpane.add(t_begin);
		conpane.add(t_end);
		conpane.add(t_date);
		conpane.add(b_insert);

		/* Button Funktionen hinzufügen */

		b_connect.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(final ActionEvent e) {
				updateData();
			}
		});

		b_insert.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(final ActionEvent e) {
				// checkData();
				insertData();
			}
		});

		/* Ende von TableBrowserConnect */
		/* ********************************************************* */

		Container content = getContentPane();
		content.setLayout(new BorderLayout());

		content.add(conpane, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		content.add(scrollpane, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

		setSize(650, 400);
		setVisible(true);
	}
}
```

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Billie (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir Deinen Code jetzt nicht genauer angesehen, aber grundsätzlich würde ich doch einfach in der Datenbank abfragen ob für diesen Zeitraum schon ein Eintrag vorhanden ist?


----------



## Genius2 (10. Juni 2009)

Nunja das ist gar nicht so einfach, weil die Zeiträume in dennen Reserviert werden kann ja nicht festgelegt sind (also kein Stunden Rythmus oder so). Dadurch kanns eben sein das ein neuer Eintrag sich mit einem alten überschneidet, aber trotzdem nicht exakt die selbe Start und Ende Zeit hat.


Falls ich hier grad irgend eine Denkblockade haben sollte klär mich bitte auf wie ichs in der DB direkt abfragen kann weil irgendwie klingelts grad nicht bei mir.

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es nicht sein soll (vielleicht wirds dann klarer):

Beim zweiten dieser beiden Einträge soll eine Fehlermeldung kommen weil sich die Zeiten mit dem ersten überschneiden.

http://s2b.directupload.net/images/090610/y9oian6b.jpg




Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Billie (10. Juni 2009)

Wäre evtl. etwas für das Datenbank-Forum aber grundsätzlich sollte etwas in dieser Richtung doch funktionieren:


```
SELECT * FROM table WHERE (ende >= '11:05' AND ende <= '11:30') OR (beginn >= '11:05' AND beginn <= '11:30') AND datum='2009-06-10'
```

Also im Grunde einfach eine Datenbank-Abfrage von Datensätzen die im Reservierungszeitraum beginnen bzw. Enden. Bekommst Du keine Datensätze, liegt in diesem Zeitraum noch keine Reservierung vor.


----------



## Genius2 (10. Juni 2009)

Dank dir für die Hilfe, habs nun hinbekommen.


```
package TableBrowserTest;

/*****************************************************************
 * Ersteller: Michael
 * Version: 1.2.1
 * Datum: 10.6.2009 
 *****************************************************************/

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;


import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.border.BevelBorder;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

public class TableBrowser extends JFrame {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new TableBrowser();
	}

	/* Deklaration der Variablen Objekte und Felder */

	final DefaultTableModel data = new DefaultTableModel();

	final JTextField t_user = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_pw = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_db = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_table = new JTextField(20);

	final JTextField t_vname = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_nname = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_try = new JTextField(30);
	final JTextField t_begin = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_end = new JTextField(20);
	final JTextField t_date = new JTextField(20);

	JButton b_connect = new JButton("Show");
	JButton b_insert = new JButton("Insert");

	JLabel l_user = new JLabel("User");
	JLabel l_pw = new JLabel("Password");
	JLabel l_db = new JLabel("Database");
	JLabel l_table = new JLabel("Table");

	JLabel l_empty = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty2 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty3 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty4 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty5 = new JLabel(" ");
	JLabel l_empty6 = new JLabel(" ");

	JLabel l_vname = new JLabel("Vorname");
	JLabel l_nname = new JLabel("Nachname");
	JLabel l_try = new JLabel("Versuch");
	JLabel l_begin = new JLabel("Beginn");
	JLabel l_end = new JLabel("Ende");
	JLabel l_date = new JLabel("Datum");

	/* Methode zum überprüfen der Datensätze auf Redundanz */
	public void checkData() {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			java.sql.Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + t_db.getText(), t_user
							.getText(), t_pw.getText());

			/* SQL-Query ausführen und ResultSet zurückholen */
			java.sql.Statement st = con.createStatement();
			String sql = "SELECT * FROM " + t_table.getText()
					+ " WHERE Datum = '" + t_date.getText()
					+ "' AND Beginn <= '" + t_begin.getText()
					+ ":00' AND Ende >= '" + t_begin.getText()
					+ ":00' OR Datum = '" + t_date.getText()
					+ "' AND Beginn <= '" + t_end.getText()
					+ ":00' AND Ende >= '" + t_end.getText()
					+ ":00' OR Datum = '" + t_date.getText()
					+ "' AND Beginn >= '" + t_begin.getText()
					+ ":00' AND Ende <= '" + t_end.getText()+":00'";
			ResultSet rsSet = st.executeQuery(sql);

			rsSet.last();
			int rowCount = rsSet.getRow();

			if (rowCount == 0) {
				insertData();
			} else {
				throw new SQLException("Dieser Zeitraum ist bereits belegt");
			}

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("DB-Driver not found!");
			System.exit(1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("SQL-Error:" + e.getMessage());
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,
					"Dieser Zeitraum ist bereits belegt!", "Fehler",
					JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
		}
	}

	/* Methode zum übertragen der Daten aus der SQL Datenbank in die JTable */
	public void updateData() {
		/* Verbindung zur DB herstellen, Statement initialisieren */

		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			java.sql.Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + t_db.getText(), t_user
							.getText(), t_pw.getText());

			/* SQL-Query ausführen und ResultSet zurückholen */
			java.sql.Statement st = con.createStatement();
			String sql = "SELECT Versuch, Beginn, Ende, Datum FROM "
					+ t_table.getText() + " ORDER BY Datum, Beginn, Ende";
			ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery(sql);

			ResultSetMetaData rsmd = null;
			int clmCnt = -1;

			rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
			clmCnt = rsmd.getColumnCount();

			if (rsmd == null || clmCnt == -1) {
				throw new RuntimeException("rsmd is null");
			}

			try {
				rs.last();
				int rowCnt = rs.getRow();
				rs.beforeFirst();

				Object[][] odata = new Object[rowCnt][clmCnt];
				Object[] clmHeaders = new Object[clmCnt];

				for (int i = 1; i <= clmCnt; i++) {
					clmHeaders[i - 1] = rsmd.getColumnName(i);
				}

				int row = 0;
				while (rs.next()) {
					for (int j = 1; j <= clmCnt; j++) {

						odata[row][j - 1] = rs.getString(j);
					}
					row++;
				}
				data.setDataVector(odata, clmHeaders);

			} catch (SQLException e1) {
				e1.printStackTrace();
			}

			data.fireTableStructureChanged();
			data.fireTableDataChanged();

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("DB-Driver not found!");
			System.exit(1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("SQL-Error:" + e.getMessage());
			System.exit(1);
		}
	}

	/* Methode zum hinzufügen eines Datensatzes in die SQL-Datenbank */
	public void insertData() {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			java.sql.Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + t_db.getText(), t_user
							.getText(), t_pw.getText());

			/* SQL-Query ausführen und ResultSet zurückholen */
			java.sql.Statement st = con.createStatement();
			String sql = "INSERT INTO "
					+ t_table.getText()
					+ " (`Vorname`, `Nachname`, `Versuch`, `Beginn`, `Ende`, `Datum`) "
					+ "VALUES (" + "'" + t_vname.getText() + "', '"
					+ t_nname.getText() + "', '" + t_try.getText() + "', '"
					+ t_begin.getText() + "', '" + t_end.getText() + "', '"
					+ t_date.getText() + "'" + ")";

			st.executeUpdate(sql);
			updateData();

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("DB-Driver not found!");
			System.exit(1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("SQL-Error: " + e.getMessage());
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "SQL Fehler", "Fehler",
					JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
		}
	}

	public TableBrowser() {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Tabelle");

		frame.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
			@Override
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});

		JTable tableView = new JTable(data);

		JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane(tableView);
		scrollpane.setBorder(new BevelBorder(BevelBorder.LOWERED));
		scrollpane.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(500, 400));

		/* ********************************************************* */
		/* TableBrowserConnect */
		JPanel conpane = new JPanel(new GridLayout(4, 6));

		conpane.add(l_user);
		conpane.add(l_pw);
		conpane.add(l_db);
		conpane.add(l_table);
		conpane.add(l_empty);
		conpane.add(l_empty2);
		conpane.add(l_empty3);

		conpane.add(t_user);
		conpane.add(t_pw);
		conpane.add(t_db);
		conpane.add(t_table);
		conpane.add(b_connect);
		conpane.add(l_empty4);
		conpane.add(l_empty5);

		conpane.add(l_vname);
		conpane.add(l_nname);
		conpane.add(l_try);
		conpane.add(l_begin);
		conpane.add(l_end);
		conpane.add(l_date);
		conpane.add(l_empty6);

		conpane.add(t_vname);
		conpane.add(t_nname);
		conpane.add(t_try);
		conpane.add(t_begin);
		conpane.add(t_end);
		conpane.add(t_date);
		conpane.add(b_insert);

		/* Button Funktionen hinzufügen */

		b_connect.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(final ActionEvent e) {
				updateData();
			}
		});

		b_insert.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(final ActionEvent e) {
				checkData();
			}
		});

		/* Ende von TableBrowserConnect */
		/* ********************************************************* */

		Container content = getContentPane();
		content.setLayout(new BorderLayout());

		content.add(conpane, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		content.add(scrollpane, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

		setSize(650, 550);
		setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## matdacat (10. Juni 2009)

Billie hat gesagt.:


> Also im Grunde einfach eine Datenbank-Abfrage von Datensätzen die im Reservierungszeitraum beginnen bzw. Enden. Bekommst Du keine Datensätze, liegt in diesem Zeitraum noch keine Reservierung vor.


Was dann noch aber noch fehlt, sind die Datensätze, die sich über den kompletten Reservierungszeitraum erstrecken, d.h. deren Beginn liegen vor, deren Ende hinter der Reservierungsdauer.


----------



## Genius2 (10. Juni 2009)

matdacat hat gesagt.:


> Was dann noch aber noch fehlt, sind die Datensätze, die sich über den kompletten Reservierungszeitraum erstrecken, d.h. deren Beginn liegen vor, deren Ende hinter der Reservierungsdauer.



Stimmt, danke werde ich noch einbauen. (Manchmal ist es wie verhext und man kommt nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen)


----------

